# Wellness Core and Poop Update



## hudsongold (Aug 1, 2009)

I have been afraid to jinx myself by posting this update but Hudson has been on Core for almost 3 weeks now. His poops have never been better and he loves the food so much. He literally jumps for joy when it's meal time. I just hope it stays this way and there are no changes in his poop. I even switched any treats we have to grain free too just to be sure he stays solid. He goes 2x a day now like clockwork. It's wonderful. I am adding a probiotic so that might be helping as well. I do have a question. I was giving him glucosamine but stopped when all this bad poop stuff started. Do you think it's safe to start giving it to him again? It shouldn't have any affect on his poop, should it?
Thanks.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't think it will have any effect at all. Go ahead and try it. If it does happen to make them worse, you can always stop again.


----------



## hudsongold (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks RFD. I will try it and see what happens. I am just so nervous at this point to change anything.  I'm sure he'll be fine. Thanks again!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

just add it in slowly. Like start by giving it once a week and work your way up.


----------



## hudsongold (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a good idea. He was getting it 2x a day so I will start slowly just like the new food I guess. Maybe not that slowly but the same idea.
Thanks!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

:biggrin:Yayyy for solid poop!!
I'd imagine the probiotics are also helping, so good move there. 
I know how annoying it can be when it seems like diarrhea is going to be an everyday thing forever, glad you found your solution. :biggrin:


----------



## hudsongold (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Linsey. I felt bad for him and I was getting just a little tired of wiping poop off the long hairs around his but (he's a golden)- YUCK! And now he is so excited at meal time I can't even tell you.
I hope Grissom is getting better.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

2 of my dogs get glucosime / chondrotine/ msm, whicle I give another RSA because she wont take pills! Now the one actually on the RSA does have a bit more mushier fecal but then again she poops like a horse and she normally has this so her its hard to say anything about! she is a bigger dog over 90 lbs. The ones on the pills have no problems at all with any fecal issues! So I think once the dog gets use to this in their system they are fine! With food changes any changes it can affect their digestive system. Takes a while for them to get back on track at least with my dogs this is true!
Not every day but a few times a week I give them fat free vanilla or low fat vanilla yogurt a tablespoon for the bigger and not as much for the two smaller dogs. The two smaller ones actually takes a bit longer for them to eat it but the larger ones they lick it up like yum treat time give me more! I with this have not seen any changes in fecal content.


----------

